

Ask HN: Should I submit this? - iuguy

So tonight I submitted some stuff on Forth. Last night I submitted stuff on Prolog. Both of these languages are things I learnt about as a kid.<p>My question to HN is thia, I'm obviously not going to submit a new language every day, but does HN think it'd be good  to have me pick an old school language at the start of the week and start posting stories about it so those that are interested can learn?
======
Tyr42
Well, I like learning about new languages (uh, well, old ones I haven't really
learned about count too), so if you have some _useful_ or _interesting_ links,
I say post them.

------
coffee
I say post it. The community will decide if they continue to find them
interesting or not. If your links stop landing on the front page, or someone
creates a "bitch" thread about your posts, then you'll know to consider
stopping. But those are the right topics for this community. Do it, ask
permission later ;)

------
mindcrime
I kinda like the idea. I'd say go for it, personally. Of course, you've
already done two of the cooler ones, out of the set of "old school languages."
Not sure how well articles on SNOBOL, RPG, FORTRAN, etc. will go over with
this crowd... Hopefully there are some other cool choices left to hit on.

